# sunspots.jpg



## stevelee (Aug 24, 2017)

*sunspots.jpg*







http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=248


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 29, 2017)

stevelee said:


> *sunspots.jpg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not bad, what did you use to get the shot?


----------



## stevelee (Aug 29, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> not bad, what did you use to get the shot?



Canon T3i, 75-300mm III at 300mm (480 eq.), ISO 200, 1/200 sec., f/14, in Winnsboro, SC. 

Since the LCD screen was so hard to see in bright sunlight, I was pleased to see that I had focused it well enough to show the sun spots, and that it was not overexposed, which would have made them impossible or very hard to see unless there was enough detail in the RAW file for highlight recovery to bring them out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2017)

I think we all saw them, they don't change rapidly.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 29, 2017)

Yep. Same spots in the same places, so not just dust on my camera's sensor.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm seeing spots




Solar Eclipse and Sunspot AR2192 23 Oct 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Sun and Sunspot 1429 / 7 March 2012 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Annular Eclipse last moment © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------

